# Chokoloskee, a few questions and small report



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

So this weekend I went out to choko to fish. I actually had a very good time. I caught a bunch of ladyfish on light tackle and a few Jacks, a slot size Trout, tons of catfish. Saw some awesome wildlife, manatees, feeding dolphin, spoonbills... you know, the works.

I did want to ask a question for a few of you all out there. I see my post about Black Drum is still up, and I still have yet to catch one of these, and have never caught a red here in Choko (have caught plenty in Flamingo however). 

This time, I went out to try and target Mangrove Snapper. I read they are abundant, and easy to catch with frozen shrimp up against mangroves and rock structures. I admittedly seem to have a hard time bringing home fish to eat- I am just that unlucky fisherman for how often I go fish. I go constantly and I get skunked a lot in some of the best fisheries in Florida, heh.

So, any tips for catching the elusive mangrove snapper? It seems tossing the shrimp at mangroves yeilds me nothing but catfish.

On a side not, I was in fear of getting skunked for tablefare and when I caught the Jack, I kept it. (Dont knock me!!). I have read a million times they taste like crap, but I fileted it up, baked it with lemon butter and oregano.... I was VERY supprised that it cooked flaky white, and had a very MILD fish flavor. Dont make fun, but if you ever get stuck only catching Jack, if you havent already tried it, maybe go ahead. I was supprised- just cut the blood lines out, and while the meat is pink/red, it cooks like most other fish.

Just had to throw that out.


----------



## orchid (May 11, 2014)

Try using live shrimp doesn't smell as bad as dead shrimp so you won't attract the catfish. As for eating jack, I agree with you. If you cut out the blood meat it makes great eating. My favorite way is fried with a little OldBAY spice in the batter. Makes great firm fish fingers. I don't target jacks for table fare but every so often will keep one for the fryer. Anyway Flip Pallot eats it also.


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

The best advice I can give is find fast moving water at the points of mangrove islands almost where the underbelly of the mangrove is washed away, the snapper just sit and wait for anything swimming by and feed. You can throw gulp shrimp or live shrimp with a weighted jig head, throw it up current and let it bounce across the bottom. You'l be amazed what else hangs out under there....


----------



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'll give that a try. When I was there the current was coming in and there was some movement. I'll keep an eye out for the quicker moving currents.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

For what it's worth…the other day I was out prospecting a few new areas and I found a couple creeks that had good flow. I was throwing a Mirrodine for Reds and Snook and caught nothing _but_ Mangroves! A couple of fast twitches and then let it suspend…the buggers hit that thing like crazy.


----------

